# Music for your everyday wake n' bake



## weedman11 (Apr 15, 2010)

Goodmorning all ,

Im fairly new to RIU even though i have been a member for while, but i just thought everyone needs some good tunes for the good ol' morning starter!
Let me know what you think and lets hear some suggestions. Ill be posting the playlists on grooveshark.com with a link below for easy accsess. Let the good vibes and tunes flow plentifully! 

Dont forget to share   weedman11

April 15th 2009
http://listen.grooveshark.com/#/playlist/Thursday+April+15th+09/27692793

Ekoostik Hookah - Hookahville
Papadosio - Unparalyzer
The Black Keys - I got mine
Moe - Plane Crash
Grateful Dead - Sugar Magnolia


----------



## slomoking13 (Apr 15, 2010)

[youtube]SFGmnJQ_BF0[/youtube]
[youtube]hFk5k3HG3MA[/youtube]


----------



## weedman11 (Apr 15, 2010)

Two awesome slomoking13
Slightly stoopid is amazing, their acoustic jams are nasty good, and sublime is the way to gooo!!!!


----------



## slomoking13 (Apr 15, 2010)

and then of course depending on the mood... 

[youtube]tdSzt0r0ydI[/youtube]


----------



## KaleoXxX (Apr 15, 2010)

all time fav song ever. i love waking and baking to this

[youtube]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/atMQzRFvCIY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/atMQzRFvCIY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]

now if only i could find some ganja cookies and herbal tea to have for breakfast...


----------



## Schmarmpit (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm very curious now, weedman11. Have you ever been to Hookah in the Hills? 
I've played at the spring festy and will be doing the fall festy this year as well.


----------



## weedman11 (Apr 15, 2010)

Schmarmpit said:


> I'm very curious now, weedman11. Have you ever been to Hookah in the Hills?
> I've played at the spring festy and will be doing the fall festy this year as well.


 

Heck yea man you know it, im wearing my hookah shirt right now as we speak! I made it to hookah in the hills last year, it was a mudfest, we got stuck fifteen feet from the gate trying to just get in haha. What do you play, and what band are you in! well have to connect and get down on the good vibes if you know what i mean!


----------



## weedman11 (Apr 16, 2010)

April 16th 2010

Goodmorning all!!!,

Today for the bake im going to have to throw it out to  Elemental groove theory. 

I just got turned on to these guys this morning by Schmarmpit!!!

They rage for sure!!!

Heres a link to their awesomness. Check these guys out and support their upcoming music and concerts!

http://www.myspace.com/elementalgroovetheory

Heres one for all


----------

